# Silly question on student visas.



## ands0itgoes (Jun 30, 2012)

Hello, everyone. I am a US citizen hoping to study in the Netherlands in 2016. 

If I get accepted into university, would I need to apply for a visa for each year of study, or would my visa be good for all 3 years of study?

Do I need to show that I have enough money to support myself for all 3 years of the program from the start, or will I have to show at the start of each year that I can meet the financial requirement so that I can continue studying?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Generally best to go right to the source: https://ind.nl/EN/individuals/student

But in general, a visa allows you to enter the country for a certain purpose (e.g. studying). Once there, you usually need a residence permit of some sort and it's that which must be renewed on an annual basis. In the Netherlands it is often possible to enter on a 90 day Schengen visa and then apply for the residence permit - but as far as I know, these are usually granted for a year at a time, and for a student, renewal would be contingent on having been admitted to a program and having satisfactorily completed the prior year's work.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Donutz2 (Apr 14, 2014)

You'd get a residence permit for study purposes.Such a residence permit might be valid for aslong as the study lasts or the default 5 years. On IND.nl is more info, see Bev his link.


----------

